# tortoise poop has little white worm ,any natural remedy?



## xXtortoiseloverXx

hi guys i have a star tortoise female ,after i bought her she is having diareah every day, and lately she is being crazy ,bite others and herself too.and today i found out that her stool has little white worns, i made a vet appointment on Wednsday,but is it any natural remedy for deworn? i seach on internet they say pumkin is good for deworn ,is it true ,i dont want my tortoise take medication .any suggestion will be great. thanks.


----------



## acrantophis

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

There is no real non medicated anti-parasitic treatment. Worms are generally; nematode, cestode, ascarid, roundworm, whipworm, tapeworm(taenia), or hookworm. Most wild animals have heavy parasite loads. If your tortoise is with other tortoises then they too have worms now. Tortoises eat poop from other tortoises all the time. That why quarantine is essential. Fenbendazol (panacur) works great. If your vet is inexperienced, they may use ivermectin (metronidazole). This will kill your tortoise. Droncit will kill tapeworms. Multiple treatments are necessary to eradicate any parasites.


----------



## MikeCow1

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

I just bought some Panacur off Amazon, looked up dosage by the weight of the tortoise and if it's wild caught give them three treatments. Once every 10 days


----------



## tyrs4u

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

Mind sharing the link to purchase Panacur.? Please.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

Both Panacur and Flagyl are generally used to de-worm turtles and tortoises. 

If you can actually see the worms in the feces, then your animal is absolutely LOADED with parasites. No home remedy will help you. You will need to use either Panacur (which takes care of the type you can actually see) or Flagyl (which kills the microbe type).


*DO NOT EVER USE IVERMECTIN TO DE-WORM YOUR TURTLE/TORTOISE. IT WILL KILL HIM*


----------



## MikeCow1

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*



tyrs4u said:


> Mind sharing the link to purchase Panacur.? Please.



This is the same one that LLL Reptile shows on their website.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015DUBZA/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

And the dosage chart.
http://www.tinytortoises.co.uk/panacur dosage charts.html


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

thanks alot for the infomation,then i should cancel my vet appointment ,cause i am not sure that vet has experience for tortoise.i will order that panacur.



i just order that .hopefully everything going well .

one more question i have 1 more female star tortoise share the enclosure ,but she poop normal ,do i need to feed her the medicine to or no. thanks


----------



## acrantophis

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*



acrantophis said:


> There is no real non medicated anti-parasitic treatment. Worms are generally; nematode, cestode, ascarid, roundworm, whipworm, tapeworm(taenia), or hookworm. Most wild animals have heavy parasite loads. If your tortoise is with other tortoises then they too have worms now. Tortoises eat poop from other tortoises all the time. That why quarantine is essential. Fenbendazol (panacur) works great. If your vet is inexperienced, they may use ivermectin (metronidazole). This will kill your tortoise. Droncit will kill tapeworms. Multiple treatments are necessary to eradicate any parasites.



Woops! Metronidazole is not ivermectin! I never read my posts before pressing send! (Never use ivermectin on chelonians btw.)


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*



MikeCow1 said:


> I just bought some Panacur off Amazon, looked up dosage by the weight of the tortoise and if it's wild caught give them three treatments. Once every 10 days



My tortoise is captive breed so how many treatments I need to give him ?


----------



## MikeCow1

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

Still need at least three. The treatment doesn't kill the eggs so the last ones are for the internal eggs that hatch


----------



## wellington

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

Yes you should treat any tortoise that was in the same enclosure as the one with worms. The chances of the other one having worms too is great. Worm both and get rid of any substrate they have been using. Use just paper until the worm situation is taken care of and then you can put them back on substrate.


----------



## Laura

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

I got mine at the local feed store.. but you have to be VERY CAREFUL with dosage. the drug strength varies, so dosage does too.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

I see , and I have read the dosage chart page , it says prepare some "forbidden food "like strawberry or cucumber , does that forbidden food mean something they will eat for sure ?just wanna make sure . Thanks


----------



## MikeCow1

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

Yes, something they will eat quickly


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

In my opinion, EVERYONE who has never de-wormed their tortoises themselves, should ALWAYS have the vet do it the first time. The de-worming medicine is POISON. That's why it kills the parasites. Its is POISON! If you want to take a chance on poisoning your tortoise, then go ahead and do it yourself, but if you want to be safe, have the vet do it the first time. Get all the info from the vet so that you can do it yourself the next time. But the first time, have the vet do it.


----------



## acrantophis

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*



emysemys said:


> In my opinion, EVERYONE who has never de-wormed their tortoises themselves, should ALWAYS have the vet do it the first time. The de-worming medicine is POISON. That's why it kills the parasites. Its is POISON! If you want to take a chance on poisoning your tortoise, then go ahead and do it yourself, but if you want to be safe, have the vet do it the first time. Get all the info from the vet so that you can do it yourself the next time. But the first time, have the vet do it.



This is excellent advice. In my youth I killed 2 blue tongues skinks thinking I could deworm the myself. Now I am more experienced but it is a very toxic substance, panacur, and should be treated as such.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

i did it by myself use panacur.and today is the third day ,my tortoise's feces has like at least 50 of small worms ,and most of them are dead. i guess the panacur is working well, and my tortoise he is eating well everything is normal ,but his nose making little bit noise, and i put him out side all the time to increase the tempereture and humidity ,hope he recovery .


----------



## Redstrike

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*



xXtortoiseloverXx said:


> i did it by myself use panacur.and today is the third day ,my tortoise's feces has like at least 50 of small worms ,and most of them are dead. i guess the panacur is working well, and my tortoise he is eating well everything is normal ,but his nose making little bit noise, and i put him out side all the time to increase the tempereture and humidity ,hope he recovery .



What's the percentage of fenbendazole in the panacur that you are using? Amazon sells products for horses and dogs at 10% and 22% fenbendazole. The dosage charts only go for 2.5% and 10%, I'd double check that your product is not the 22% fenbendazole, otherwise you're giving your tort a very heavy dose of the drug.


----------



## jackrat

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

I have good results using diatomacious earth.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*



Redstrike said:


> What's the percentage of fenbendazole in the panacur that you are using? Amazon sells products for horses and dogs at 10% and 22% fenbendazole. The dosage charts only go for 2.5% and 10%, I'd double check that your product is not the 22% fenbendazole, otherwise you're giving your tort a very heavy dose of the drug.



I think the one I have is 10% , I will double check


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx

*RE: tortoise poop has little white worn ,any natural remedy?*

Yeah it is 10 %


----------

